# Questions about the corsair obsidian 750d



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm about to buy the corsair 750d, but i've noticed that it only comes with one motherboard stand off screw. I'm a little confused, how would i install my ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 motherboard into it exactly?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 3, 2014)

It has molded stands:


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh, so i just place the motherboard on those and use the screws provided to screw the motherboard down?


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2014)

Always start with the manual:

http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Cors...uals/OBSIDIAN_750D_InstallGuide_revAB_Web.pdf


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

the manual just says align it up with the stand offs inside the case, so yeah im guessing just stick the motherboard in.

EDIT: So as long as the motherboard isn't touching the case and theres a good gap between the motherboard and the case, it should be fine?


----------



## Hood (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought a 750D a month ago, and it was very easy to build in because of it's size.  Yes, the stand-offs are molded into the motherboard tray, and in the middle there's a pin-shaped standoff that aligns the board for you.  I think you'll like this case.  I like that it has room in the top for fat radiators, or normal rads with push/pull fans.  Also rads will fit in front and in the bottom depending on drive cage configuration.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm for optimal air flow should I install fans on the bottom as well to cool my graphics card? I've got a r9 290 and they're known to run pretty hot. One other question, hows your reset and power botton, I've read in a lot of reviews where people had their power botton not working correctly or sometimes not even work at all.. and that the Front panel that can come off is pretty fragile.


----------



## Hood (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine is currently configured blowing down from the top, and bottom rad blowing out through the bottom, but the usual setup is blowing upwards.  If you move both drive cages to the bottom, the front fans will blow directly towards the video card(s).  Obviously I don't need a lot of airflow there, as my card is water cooled, but I like that there are so many options for configuring the cooling system.  I'll eventually install a 360mm rad in the top and a 240mm rad in the front or bottom, when I build my custom loop.  No problems with the power switch, and there is no reset switch.  I've read that some have had broken tabs on the front cover, but if you handle it with good sense, you shouldn't break anything.  It's an amazing case for the price, but the trade-off is thinner steel and plastic tabs, just be careful and all should be fine.  If you look close, you can see the little bracket I made to support the drive cages, at the bottom.  They weren't really designed to both hang from the ODD cage, so they had a tendency to sway around a bit without the bracket I made (only took me 5 minutes).  Works great now (bracket not necessary for any other drive cage config).


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

Should I keept the front panel off so that the front fans get some good air for my graphics card ?


----------



## Hood (Jun 3, 2014)

You should check temps both ways and see how much difference it makes.  Some people have modded their front panel by drilling holes (cheap method), others have cut out a large area and installed mesh (more expensive, but looks great; like the 450D)


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmmm.. I see thanks.. I'm considering using up all the available fan mounts as well, for optimal air flow...


Edit: since my question about installing the motherboard is answered, I can't think of anything else atm that I'm concerned about. Everything should be fine... It's kinda my first time building a computer as well. I've only taken parts out and installed new ones in, but never changed cases by myself. I guess it's something I gotta learn sooner or later. If I have any questions I will come back here and ask. Thanks guys for your help.


----------

